# Pictures that mean or meant something to you.



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello fellow community members.

Iv'e seen a few threads on pictures of members and such, but not one, to my liking, that allows us to share various, anything, everything, whatever pictures.

Not wanting to keep this thread "type" specific wise, but for everyone. Examples for myself I could post, my dog, heart shapes I find anywhere, cool stuff (according to what is awesome for you).

If something speaks to you and meant something, share it with others! If you want to add description of emotions, feelings, thoughts, etc.. Do it!

Dohmenick


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

Walking through Walmart the other day, noticed a pillow and mugs... an idea emerged. I moved a few things around, had some people look at me like I was weird, I already get that look all the time, so. lol

mugs and pillows were not harmed and were returned to their original location, properly centered and facing the front, as the personnel do it. :welcome: the thread


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I am the doge. Life is the frisbee.


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

Phil said:


> I am the doge. Life is the frisbee.


LOL, that's a good one Phil , Totally relate


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

I did post this somewhere on the site before, but now that we have a thread!









When only mother nature shows you a sign of love.

zoomed in from this river walk I did


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

argh, sideways on here


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Two important items to me since one was gifted and the other inherited, from family that I love.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Still one of my favourite photos of Ned...
Still don't know why somebody would pat a dog with 1 finger. :laughing: It's a very amusing photo.

* *




View attachment 839635




:biggrin:

It's like, when Itachi used to push Sasuke away with two fingers all the time. XD Why not just use your whole hand?


----------



## unimportant (Feb 12, 2020)

@Eren Jaegerbomb thinking about a "sort of" reenacting -which isn't exactly a cosplay but holds a kind of similarity- they're repeating Ferdinand Magellan's circumnavigation this year since the feat is about to celebrate 500 years...And what a feat!!...What those guys did in the early 16th century was amazing on an unparalleled level, I sometimes wonder what their fantasies were, as they set towards the unknown roud:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

unimportant said:


> @Eren Jaegerbomb thinking about a "sort of" reenacting -which isn't exactly a cosplay but holds a kind of similarity- they're repeating Ferdinand Magellan's circumnavigation this year since the feat is about to celebrate 500 years...And what a feat!!...What those guys did in the early 16th century was amazing on an unparalleled level, I sometimes wonder what their fantasies were, as they set towards the unknown roud:
> 
> View attachment 839637
> 
> ...


That is very cool. I love historical reenactments. I'd like to be in one but it's not really prevalent where I live.

What's a great "sailing" movie you've seen?
I enjoyed Master and Commander (2002?), Heart of the Sea (2018?), Mutiny on the Bounty (1952), The Hornblower movies.
(Well I suppose these would more likely classify as historical, but they all have sailing as the main... er, mode of transport.)


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

argh, the dilemma... my heritage/roots are tied to something like this, but the name of the boat gives away my family name. in the later 1700's , i cannot post on public . Some parts of it are in a UK museum. have fun, brains that i poked opcorn:


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Still one of my favourite photos of Ned...
> Still don't know why somebody would pat a dog with 1 finger. :laughing: It's a very amusing photo.
> 
> * *
> ...


I think he is trying to get the dogs attention, to face the camera for the picture.


----------



## unimportant (Feb 12, 2020)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> That is very cool. I love historical reenactments. I'd like to be in one but it's not really prevalent where I live.
> 
> What's a great "sailing" movie you've seen?
> I enjoyed Master and Commander (2002?), Heart of the Sea (2018?), Mutiny on the Bounty (1952), The Hornblower movies.
> (Well I suppose these would more likely classify as historical, but they all have sailing as the main... er, mode of transport.)


These are really good references, I watched a few episodes of "Hornblower" on TV years ago, I actually remember it but had never identified the series...I haven't seen Master and Commander or Heart of the Sea, they seem really good and I'm sure to watch them soon. But I did see "The Bounty", Marlon Brandon is just great...

Lately I've only seen "The Life of Py" which was cool overall, but somehow I didn't like the "fantastic" side mixed in. I really enjoyed "Against the Sun" (2014) for being simple yet captivating (and based on a true story). 

And that's basically it....Sorry. 

I mostly enjoy books and history. My preference goes for 15th and 16th century age of discovery. There are few movies about that period and even historical sources are scarce and hard to understand. Living in Europe is like living inside a huge open air museum, every street corner has a library of history to it (so that's how I like to stimulate my Ne )...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

unimportant said:


> These are really good references, I watched a few episodes of "Hornblower" on TV years ago, I actually remember it but had never identified the series...I haven't seen Master and Commander or Heart of the Sea, they seem really good and I'm sure to watch them soon. But I did see "The Bounty", Marlon Brandon is just great...
> 
> Lately I've only seen "The Life of Py" which was cool overall, but somehow I didn't like the "fantastic" side mixed in. I really enjoyed "Against the Sun" (2014) for being simple yet captivating (and based on a true story).
> 
> ...


No no don't apologise for not having seen an array of movies! Those sound interesting!

Omg I love history books too, its pretty much what I only buy (besides a few different ones occasionally, such as manga, cooking books, languages, etc.) I love 17th-early 20th century stuff. But the 16th is interesting too! I'm not so much a Medieval (13th century etc) fan but it's still enjoyable.
I might as well tell you what history books I have:
The Crusades (Peter Frankopan) Mesopotamia (don't remember the author I think it's Gwendolyn somebody...) The Iron Cross (about somebody's grandad in WWI) The Long Road to Changi (Australian WWII POW story, I think?)
I have a museum book, it's "From the Maritime Museum", a book titled 'Sailors,Sailors,Sailors', ... and a lot of others..


Yes what you said about Europe is true. It must be fascinating, as a history enthusiast Australia is really boring for that type of thing. I mean once you have discovered all the old places etc... Buildings and towns only go back just over 100 years, on the colonial side of things. Then there's the Aboriginal history which is interesting but they don't really have any "permanent" buildings or anything, besides rock paintings etc. And I'm not really into natural history.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

The best buddy i ever had.
Unfortunately had to put him down because he barely could walk anymore and lost control of his bladder..
I'll never forget him..


----------



## dohmenick (Jan 22, 2020)

Sybow said:


> View attachment 839699
> 
> 
> The best buddy i ever had.
> ...


TY Sybow! I love that share.

Although I have a new puppy girl, Mina, almost 11 months, it took me 5 years to grieve, i guess i can say, my late dog and be ready to have a new one

her name was Becky


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

dohmenick said:


> TY Sybow! I love that share.
> 
> Although I have a new puppy girl, Mina, almost 11 months, it took me 5 years to grieve, i guess i can say, my late dog and be ready to have a new one
> 
> ...


She looks lovely. Really nice dog


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a dog drinking Pepsi.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

https://www.montereyboats.com/zupload/library/180/-285-960x4000-0.jpg?ztv=20141215114855


----------



## jerryconnor (Oct 8, 2021)

Phil said:


> It's a dog drinking Pepsi.


Wanna really impress me ..


----------

